#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Modens com suporte ao 4G na banda 3 não reconhecem o 4G da Claro em 1800 MHZ

## gustavoaguiar5

Olá pessoal, então, estou com um problema com meu modem que vem me tirando o sono. Às vezes, vocês me dão uma luz:

Moro em uma cidade pequena, Bonfim/MG, onde só tem uma uma ERB da Claro e, recentemente, instalaram o 4G. A internet da Claro no 4G é muito boa, haja vista que têm poucos usuários (a maioria da população usa vivo, que chegou aqui antes). Assim, considerando que no local onde moro a internet comum não chega, adquiri um plano dela de 4G e comprei um modem 4G Huawei e3272s-506.

Percebi que nesse modem o 4G não funcionava, apenas o 3G. Instalei em meu celular, um moto z2 play, o aplicativo Aquário Analyzer, coloquei nesse celular o chip de dados, e descobri que a Claro usa aqui na cidade a frequência de 1800 mhz para o 4G, a qual o modem Huawei e3272s-506 que eu tinha não suportava. 

Então, após algumas pesquisas, descobri que a variante "153", desse mesmo modem, suportava o 4G na banda de 1800 Mhz. Fui ao Aliexpress e o comprei. Após uns 30 dias, chegou para mim este modem, coloquei o chip da claro nele e funcionou perfeitamente o LTE.

Estava eu muito feliz com o huawei e3272s-153 funcionando perfeitamente instalado junto ao meu roteador TP-Link MR3220, no 4G, dando, em média, 40 MBPS de Download e 20 MBPS de Upload. Até que, certo dia, acordei e, ao tentar utilizar a internet, vi que ela já não estava funcionando. Reinicializei o modem e ele voltou a funcionar, contudo, apenas no 3G. Fiz diversas buscas manuais e ele não reconhecia mais o 4G da Claro, apenas da Vivo e da TIM.

Pensei que poderia ser algum problema no Chip ou no 4G da operadora. Então, coloquei o chip no meu celular e, estranhamente, o 4G funcionou perfeitamente.

Bom, imaginei que, de alguma forma, meu modem havia queimado, sabe-se lá como, determinado circuito que fazia ele funcionar o 4G na banda de 1800Mhz, já que no celular o 4G estava normal. Daí, entrei novamente no Aliexpress e comprei outro modem. Dessa vez, um Huawei E3372h-607, pois ele era compatível com meu roteador e, além de suportar o 4G nas bandas 1800 mhz e 2600 mhz, funcionava na banda de 700 mhz.

Quando este modem novo chegou, coloquei o chip da claro e ... para minha infeliz surpresa, continuou não funcionando o 4G. Fiz testes com o 4G da Vivo e funcionou nas bandas de 2600 e 700 mhz. Logo pensei, devem ter me enviado um modem com defeito. Abri uma reclamação no Aliexpress, enviei os vídeos mostrando que o modem não reconhecia o sinal 4G em 1800 mhz, mas o celular sim e, então, me devolveram o pagamento (metade na verdade).

Mais uma vez, acreditando que o problema se encontrava nos modens, comprei outro Huawei e3272s-153 no Aliexpress (mesmo modelo que eu tive inicialmente e funcionou perfeitamente no 4G). Quando ele chegou, me decepcionei novamente, nada do 4G funcionar.

O estranho é que, quando coloco o chip no celular, o 4G da danada da Claro funciona perfeitamente. Instalei vários aplicativos no celular para verificar se, às vezes, a operadora tinha mudado a frequência de operação, mas, nada. Continuam apontando os aplicativos que o 4G da Claro está na banda 3 (1800 Mhz).

Fiz algumas buscas manuais de redes até mesmo com o chip da vivo no modem e nada de achar o 4G da Claro. Os IMEI's dos modens não estão bloqueados, já consultei no site da Anatel, inclusive, os e3272s-153 possuem homologação.

Não sei mais o que fazer para esse bendito 4G funcionar. Não acredito que seja defeito nos modens, haja vista que dois novos foram comprados e não funcionaram. Imagino que não tenha como ser o Chip, pois funciona no celular. Não há troca de frequência de operação pela Claro. Liguei na Claro e eles alegam não haver qualquer alerta de anormalidade na rede.

Enfim, alguém poderia dar uma luz a esse mistério?

----------


## cunhajr

Pode ser que o local onde vc está a recepção na frequência 4G não esteja boa, favorecendo assim a "linkagem" do modem em 3G. Cada equipamento tem uma sensibilidade para determinada frequência. Como o "objetivo" do modem é te prover os dados da rede, ele vai buscar a frequência que melhor ajusta à sua sensibilidade. Pega o modem, pluga em um notebook e faz o teste próximo da ERB.

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

Olá CunhaJr, então cara, essa hipótese eu já descartei. Já peguei todos os modens que tinha lá em casa, inclusive os novos, levei ao lado da torre da Claro e nada de funcionar. O mistério é justamente esse, antes funcionava perfeitamente, os modens são novos, possuem suporte à banda 3 (1800 mhz), o 4G da Claro é em 1800 mhz aqui e nada de funcionar agora. O Chip Sim funciona o 4G no celular. Outro ponto importante, nem mesmo na busca manual de rede esse 4G aparece.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá pessoal, então, estou com um problema com meu modem que vem me tirando o sono. Às vezes, vocês me dão uma luz:
> 
> Moro em uma cidade pequena, Bonfim/MG, onde só tem uma uma ERB da Claro e, recentemente, instalaram o 4G. A internet da Claro no 4G é muito boa, haja vista que têm poucos usuários (a maioria da população usa vivo, que chegou aqui antes). Assim, considerando que no local onde moro a internet comum não chega, adquiri um plano dela de 4G e comprei um modem 4G Huawei e3272s-506.
> 
> Percebi que nesse modem o 4G não funcionava, apenas o 3G. Instalei em meu celular, um moto z2 play, o aplicativo Aquário Analyzer, coloquei nesse celular o chip de dados, e descobri que a Claro usa aqui na cidade a frequência de 1800 mhz para o 4G, a qual o modem Huawei e3272s-506 que eu tinha não suportava. 
> 
> Então, após algumas pesquisas, descobri que a variante "153", desse mesmo modem, suportava o 4G na banda de 1800 Mhz. Fui ao Aliexpress e o comprei. Após uns 30 dias, chegou para mim este modem, coloquei o chip da claro nele e funcionou perfeitamente o LTE.
> 
> Estava eu muito feliz com o huawei e3272s-153 funcionando perfeitamente instalado junto ao meu roteador TP-Link MR3220, no 4G, dando, em média, 40 MBPS de Download e 20 MBPS de Upload. Até que, certo dia, acordei e, ao tentar utilizar a internet, vi que ela já não estava funcionando. Reinicializei o modem e ele voltou a funcionar, contudo, apenas no 3G. Fiz diversas buscas manuais e ele não reconhecia mais o 4G da Claro, apenas da Vivo e da TIM.
> ...


Algumas hipóteses 

-A Claro mudou a frequência de 1800Mhz para outra (850/1900/2600)
-Modens ZTE são famosos por operarem só 1800/2600 o 4G
-O sinal de retorno (modem>>ERB) está baixo. Considere um teste mais proximo a ERB
-Se tiver um Amplimax, trave ele em 4G, leve ele com a chapa que acompanha ele e teste em área externa
- Consiga um chip com um plano exclusivo de dados para testes

----------


## lcesargc

> Olá CunhaJr, então cara, essa hipótese eu já descartei. Já peguei todos os modens que tinha lá em casa, inclusive os novos, levei ao lado da torre da Claro e nada de funcionar. O mistério é justamente esse, antes funcionava perfeitamente, os modens são novos, possuem suporte à banda 3 (1800 mhz), o 4G da Claro é em 1800 mhz aqui e nada de funcionar agora. O Chip Sim funciona o 4G no celular. Outro ponto importante, nem mesmo na busca manual de rede esse 4G aparece.


Claro bloqueando Mac de moldens só pode

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

> Algumas hipóteses 
> 
> -A Claro mudou a frequência de 1800Mhz para outra (850/1900/2600)
> -Modens ZTE são famosos por operarem só 1800/2600 o 4G
> -O sinal de retorno (modem>>ERB) está baixo. Considere um teste mais proximo a ERB
> -Se tiver um Amplimax, trave ele em 4G, leve ele com a chapa que acompanha ele e teste em área externa
> - Consiga um chip com um plano exclusivo de dados para testes


Então, a respeito da mudança da frequência, através do aplicativo aquáqio analyzer e Network cell info constatei que o 4G continua em 1800 mhz. Um dos modens que comprei (todos são Huawei), tem suporte, inclusive ao 4G em 700 MHZ, sendo as bandas suportadas 700/1800/2600 mhz. 
Já fiz testes no pé da torre da Claro. Meu chip é exclusivo de dados.

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

> Claro bloqueando Mac de moldens só pode


Mas aí não deveria funcionar o 3G também, não acha?

----------


## lcesargc

> Mas aí não deveria funcionar o 3G também, não acha?


deve ser possível bloquear so pra 4g que a velocidade e muito maior q 3g

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

Atualização:

Peguei um chip do meu tio exclusivo para dados, novo, da Claro, em nenhum dos meus modens com suporte a 4G em 1800 MHz pegou o danado do 4G.
Meu tio tem um modem Huawei e8372h-510, com suporte às bandas 4G em 700/850/1700/1900/2600 MHz, também não funcionou o 4G da Claro nele.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gustavo, este modem E8372h-510 *NÃO* aceita a banda 3, conforme você mesmo disse.
Então não há como.

Leve o chip e os modens à loja própria da claro. 
Se não resolverem, abra queixa em www.consumisor.gov.br e em www.anatel.gov.br

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

Atualização pessoal, comprei um Amplimax e tá funcionando que é uma maravilha no 4G da Claro. Muito estável a conexão, diria que maravilhosa. Outro detalhe é que o Amplimax informa que a frequência da Claro é de fato 1800 mhz, mas nenhum modem da Huawei funciona com ela. Vai entneder....

----------


## sphreak

> Atualização pessoal, comprei um Amplimax e tá funcionando que é uma maravilha no 4G da Claro. Muito estável a conexão, diria que maravilhosa. Outro detalhe é que o Amplimax informa que a frequência da Claro é de fato 1800 mhz, mas nenhum modem da Huawei funciona com ela. Vai entneder....


É que o Amplimax é full band. Funciona em todas as bandas disponíveis no mercado. Só te dou uma dica: Se você nunca achar necessário não atualize o firmware dele. Deixe o de fábrica. Os firmwares mais recentes são meio bugados.

----------


## Wagnaogomes

Senhores, comprei um Amplimax e quando coloco o chip da Claro mostra a mensagem "nSim", ai retiro o chip e coloco no celular e funciona tudo ok, quando coloquei o meu chip da Tim no Amplimax funcionou normal. O interessante é que coloquei o chip do meu filho, tambem da Claro e mostrou o mesmo problema. Alguem sabe dizer se a Claro tem algum bloqueio? Ou se tem alguma solução?

----------


## sphreak

> Senhores, comprei um Amplimax e quando coloco o chip da Claro mostra a mensagem "nSim", ai retiro o chip e coloco no celular e funciona tudo ok, quando coloquei o meu chip da Tim no Amplimax funcionou normal. O interessante é que coloquei o chip do meu filho, tambem da Claro e mostrou o mesmo problema. Alguem sabe dizer se a Claro tem algum bloqueio? Ou se tem alguma solução?


Claro é meio bugada e tem o hábito de bloquear chip sim nesses aparelhos. Mas vai uma dica: Dê reset no Amplimax a cada troca de chip. 

Talvez você tenha que ligar na Claro e explicar que é um "Celular Rural" e passar o IMEI do Amplimax pra eles.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pelo imei, a operadora detecta q você está usando um modem e não um celular e bloqueia o acesso. Óbvio q os atendentes não sabem disso. Já passei pelo mesmo problema, se você levar o conjunto modem + sim para local com outra antena, possivelmente volte a funcionar e pare pouco depois.

----------


## souza13alex

A primeira vez que o operador determina em que dispositivo o SIM está inserido, não me parece muito credível...

----------


## sphreak

> A primeira vez que o operador determina em que dispositivo o SIM está inserido, não me parece muito credível...


Na Claro ocorre muito. Você pode trocar o sim chip entre smartphones sem problemas, na inseriu em um equipamento tipo "roteador externo" (Amplimax, ZTE MF253L, etc) simplesmente para de funcionar. 

Experiência própria. Tive muitos casos assim.

----------


## souza13alex

> Na Claro ocorre muito. Você pode trocar o sim chip entre smartphones sem problemas, na inseriu em um equipamento tipo "roteador externo" (Amplimax, ZTE MF253L, etc) simplesmente para de funcionar. 
> 
> Experiência própria. Tive muitos casos assim.


Muito interessante - obrigado por me contar!

----------


## chicao48

> A primeira vez que o operador determina em que dispositivo o SIM está inserido, não me parece muito credível...


 @*souza13alex* Sim, no sistema da operadora consta o modelo do aparelho que o chip tá inserido! Na época de apenas 3G, liguei na central da Claro pra saber porque eu não estava conseguindo navegar na Internet, e o atendente além de dizer qual era o meu número, disse também que eu estava ligando de um aparelho da LG e falou até o modelo que era. A Claro para funcionar em modems, exige uma configuração manual de Apn. Existe Apn dela específica para chip pré e para chip de dados pós. Mas, tem regiões que nem mesmo configurando Apn, ela funciona, que é no caso do Amplimax. A Tim é a pior, pois dependendo do plano pós contratado, o chip só funciona em modem vendido por ela, e não adianta fazer configuração em outro tipo de modem, pois será sem êxito!

----------

